# 10 Great Vegetables to Grow In Fall



## Mark_Delman (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd also recommend Mache (pronounce ma-shh) and miner's lettuce. Both of these can be grown with the help of a cold frame or greenhouse and provide very mild flavored greens. Mache is a very popular winter green in Europe and miner's lettuce is a native plant to the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Kendra (Sep 3, 2011)

You say that garlic should be sown in the fall for "most regions". What regions shouldn't plant garlic in the fall? I live pretty far north.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Kendra - I was actually referring to very warm regions. Garlic doesn't grow well unless it receives very cool/cold temperatures. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Karen5 (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in Zone 4a and I planted my garlic in mid Sept. It is now March and my garlic has emerged and is about 6 inch tall. We have had a very warm early spring. The winter freeze makes the garlic plant bulb up real nice when it starts growing the next spring. My garlic is usually ready to harvest around mid July. I then dry it in the yard for a couple of weeks and use the largest cloves for planting in Sept. again. The rest of the garlic is used all winter.


----------



## Jody1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Tee, Im new to gardening and Im needing a little advice here. I compost a lot of different items: fruit and vegetable scraps, coffe grounds, rabbit manure, grass clippings, etc. I have a good bit of earth worms as well. I planted my garden and everything came up great. My squash plants are huge and have a lot of blooms but the blooms seem to fall off before producing any squash. I have only gotten 1 squash of my plants. My tomatoes are head tall and havent produced a bllom yet. I have heirloom type tomatoes and I have read they are late bloomers. Should I cut them back any? My cucumbers are doing great. They are coverd in blooms and are starting to produce. I live in central GA if this helps. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Evan (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for all of your knowledge! All of these posts are really helping me find my green thumb. Always wanted to get into my own (organic) gardening, and now I'm finally doing it! 

Best wishes
-Evan


----------

